# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  إل جي تعلن عن واجهة المستخدم LG UX 5.0 القائمة على نظام “أندرويد 6.0”

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة إل جي  أمس الأحد عن تفاصيل الإصدار 5.0 الجديد من واجهة المستخدم الخاصة  بهواتفها الذكية، وذلك بعد نحو أسبوع من طرح هاتفها الأحدث “جي5” G5 في  الأسواق.وتتوفر واجهة المستخدم LG UX 5.0، القائمة على الإصدار رقم 6.0 – الذي  يحمل الاسم الرمزي “مارشميلو” – من نظام أندرويد، في الوقت الراهن على  الهاتف “جي5” فقط، ثم ستتوفر للهواتف الذكية التابعة للشركة والتي ستجري  ترقيتها إلى الإصدار الأخير من نظام التشغيل التابع لشركة جوجل.وتمتاز LG UX 5.0 بأنها تشتمل على تطبيق لإدارة ما تسميه الشركة “أصدقاء  إل جي” LG Friends، وهي الأجهزة الملحقة التي تم طرحها مع الهاتف “جي5″،  مثل نظارة الواقع الافتراضي LG 360 VR ، وكاميرا الواقع الافتراضي LG 360  CAM، والروبوت المتدحرج Rolling Bot.وأوضحت الشركة الكورية الجنوبية في فيديو نشرته عبر قناة LG Mobile  Global على يوتيوب أن تطبيق LG Friends Manager يتيح للمستخدمين سهولة ربط  الهاتف “جي5” مع “أصدقائه”، ثم إنه لا يكشف الملحقات فحسب، بل يسمح بتنزيل  وتثبيت التطبيقات المطلوبة من متجر “جوجل بلاي” أيضًا. وقالت إل جي إن LG Friends Manager يولد شاشات عرض مختلفة لكل صديق من  أصدقاء إل جي. فعند الاقتران مع 360 CAM، فإن الشاشة على G5 ستعرض معاينات  الصورة وأوضاع التصوير المتاحة.وأضافت الشركة أن ألبوم كاميرا الأصدقاء The Friends Camera Album في  الاستديو يتيح للمستخدمين تصنيف وإدارة الصور الملتقطة مع أصدقاء إل جي مثل  360 CAM و Rolling Bot.وتتضمن واجهة المستخدم الجديدة أيضًا مزايا جديدة لتطبيق الكاميرا، مثل  إمكانية التكبير من خلال قرص الشاشة، وميزة التقاط صور السيلفي التلقائي  Auto Shot، والتي تقوم بالتقاط الصورة عبر الكاميرا الأمامية تلقائيًا  حالما يتم التمييز بأن المستخدم أصبح في وضعية جاهزة لالتقاط الصورة دون  الحاجة لضغط أي أزرار وبدون أوامر صوتية.كما تتضمن LG UX 5.0 ميزة “العرض المتعدد” Multi View التي تستفيد من  الكاميرات الثلاث الموجودة في الهاتف G5، إذ يجري التقاط زاويا مختلفة  للصورة في نفس الوقت، وذلك باستخدام الكاميرات الأمامية والخلفية للهاتف  وكاميرا الواقع الافتراضي LG 360 CAM. ويجلب الإصدار الجديد أيضًا واجها محسنة على الشاشة الرئيسية Home  Screen ودرج التطبيقات App Drawer، وهو ما تدعوه إل جي New Home، إذ أصبح  من الممكن استخدام درج التطبيقات اختياريًا، مع ميزات لتسهيل إدارة  التطبيقات وتنظيمها ووجود واجهة خاصة تتيح استرجاع التطبيقات التي تم إلغاء  تثبيتها بسهولة. ويتضمن التحديث نسخة جديدة من تطبيق الصحة “إل جي هيلث” LG Health،  وتطبيق “سمارت دكتور” Smart Doctor الذي يقوم بتقديم المعلومات حول استهلاك  البطارية والذاكرة والمعالج وتحسين الأداء وفقًا لنمط استخدام الهاتف،  إضافةً إلى تطبيق World Clock الذي يقدم طريقة سهلة لمشاهدة الأوقات  العالمية في المدن المختلفة.يُذكر أن الهاتف LG G5 سيصل مع الواجهة الجديدة إلى أسواق كوريا  الجنوبية اعتبارًا من 31 آذار/مارس الجاري على أن يصل بعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة  إلى بقية الأسواق العالمية.

----------


## سامرر

شكرا

----------


## marwan20030

جميل جدا

----------


## السقاف

goooooooooooooooooooooood

----------

